# John Deere 316



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

I got a 316 yesterday and i have a question.
what is this thing on the hitch?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Picture is a little fuzzy can you specify which part is in question? Or get a light on it for a brighter picture?


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

The box like thing to the right of the hitch hole


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure, but it could be a holder for a bagger system. ~~ grnspot


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

that's what i thought but the previous owner said it had something to do with the rear pto?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To be clear, are you talking about the deck height adjustment to the left? I had the owners manual and service manuals to my 85 and up till 87 when the service manual was printed, they had no PTO. Wondering if you have a 318 with a 316 hood?


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish i had a 318


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to adjust the idle?


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Finished it


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey there I see your JD has a hole in the hood my 214 had almost the same hole but I used fiber glass bondo and mat and fixed her right up


----------

